
Why Fitbit Inc. Just Lost a Third of Its Value - lladnar
http://www.fool.com/investing/2016/11/03/why-fitbit-inc-just-lost-a-third-of-its-value.aspx
======
dragonne
What are the products better than Fitbit's which the article alludes to? I've
generally been impressed with their products, and my experience with a
competitor (Virgin Pulse) was terrible.

------
justinchen
Anecdotally, I'm noticing that friends that used to wear the fitbit and apply
social pressure (through the fitbit app) to keep wearing it, have stopped.
Also noticing a lot more people with smartwatches, including Apple iWatch.
Without the social pressure, there doesn't seem to be much lock-in. Mine died
and haven't felt the urge to replace it.

------
yitchelle
My wife wears a fitbit and is currently on her second one. I Both items are
physically failing and falling apart. Both items show breakages after about
10months. When the second item finally breaks, I'm pretty sure my wife won't
be replacing it with another one from fitbit.

Must say that their customer service is pretty, too bad their product is not
so robust.

------
gtirloni
_sales growth would be just 2%-5%. Analysts were expecting much higher_

A company can't be profitable and grow at its own pace without being called a
imminent failure.

